# what is H.I.L.T.?



## vetta717 (Mar 25, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone could tell me what exactly is H.I.L.T.


----------



## squanto (Mar 25, 2004)

HIIT? high intensity interval training... a concept where u do cardio for like 20 minutes at high intensity, then low intensity intervals.


----------



## Jezziah (Mar 25, 2004)

This link explains in detail HIIT http://www.musclemedia.com/training/hiit.asp


----------

